# transfer de données d'ipod touch vers mac



## flores34 (10 Février 2010)

Bonjour, je viens d'installer snow léopard. comment faire pour récupérer mes données qui sont sur mon ipod touch (ical, carnet d'adresse, photos etc... ). Quand je branche l'ipod ça me dit qu'il est synchronisé avec une autre bibliothèque  et que si je le synchro. avec cette nouvelle bibli. ça va effacer toutes mes données de l'ipod.
Au secour ! j'ai tout mes rdv et planning dessus. comment faire ? 
J'ai oublié de vous dire je ne suis pas fortiche en langage informatique.
Merci d'avance pour votre aide.


----------



## normafnor (14 Février 2010)

bonjour
on a pas beaucoup d'info pour t'aider...tu étais sous quel OS auparavant, avais tu une sauvegarde time machine? si tu as fait une installation basique ton système a fait une sauvegarde de tes données.pour ma part mon ipod touch et l'Iphone ont fait sans souci la migration tiger=>leopard=>snow leopard mais je ne sais plus à quel message j'avais répondu
ton Ical/snow leopard nouvellement installé et Itunes sont ils vides ou à jour? tu devrais vite avoir d'autres réponses rassurantesmais pour ma part je n'ai pas de souvenirs d'anomalie 
tu peux essayer de sauvegarder ton emploi du temps de ton itouch sur google calendar via wifi et le réimporter par la suite pour créer une sauvegarde en ligne et ne pas tout perdre j'avais fait facilement l'importation lorsque j'ai acheté le macbook)


----------



## frems2 (14 Février 2010)

bonjour
utilisez pod to mac ou senuti

cordialement

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h30 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h29 ----------

pardon , ce sera uniquement pour la musique et non pour le reste


----------

